# Very fast info needed!



## Cherries (10 Mar 2021)

Hi all, I am in hurry to write this post very quickly. My fish and I struggled with internal worms/parasites and gill flukes for a well long time, I can’t even count up the months of our struggle. And I am pretty sure that I’m going to lose my only male molly to worms, parasites, gill flukes and what else could happen ;-;

So I need very fast advise on what medication I should use for all of these I mentioned cuz I am going to Pets at Home tomorrow and get some nice powder for my fishies. 

Just please advise what I should use, whether Panacur wormer or not, or some fluben-something??  And if not then what else should I use that I could actually use right now this very day tomorrow please ;-; (no FlukeSolve please). And dosing for a 125L and 20-8L tanks (livebearers, everywhere).

I know a lot of writing for a very fast thread, but I’m actually from Aspie world ;-;


----------



## Cherries (10 Mar 2021)

Oops! Forgot to mention I need something snail and shrimp safe.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Mar 2021)

Nothing Pets at home sell is particularly effective.
What makes you think it's parasites and what medications have you used already?


----------



## Cherries (11 Mar 2021)

MirandaB said:


> Nothing Pets at home sell is particularly effective.
> What makes you think it's parasites and what medications have you used already?


Even panacur?

Gill flukes- fish scratch very fast multiple times, they gasp fast and moving their gills heavily at water surface

Internal worms- fish lose, fish thin but still feeding.

Internal parasites- stringy or thin white and brown poop, fish lose.

I have used eSHa medication ndx and gdx, didn’t work at all. I have used also 2000, and nothing..

What medication would you recommend for these that would be less than £10 and be fish, snail, pleco and cory safe? I need to save them now before I start losing my favourites..


----------



## Cherries (11 Mar 2021)

MirandaB said:


> Nothing Pets at home sell is particularly effective.


Even wormers made for cats/dogs? I thought these would be effective.


----------



## zozo (11 Mar 2021)

Cherries said:


> no FlukeSolve please



Why is that? If I may ask?... 

Fluke solve is Praziquantel in powder form.

You can write the inventor/distributor of Fluke solve, is Dr. Fiona Macdonald.








						Koi Carp & Ornamental Fish | Fish Treatment Ltd
					

Science-based veterinary and high quality treatments available directly to the koi keeper and the ornamental fish enthusiast. Buy Online Today!




					www.fish-treatment.co.uk
				




In my case, she answered my mail and questions personally and was a great help. I bet she will love to hear your feedback. And if Fluke Solve isn't the solution for you, as the Fish Doctor she is, she can definitively guide you to the correct solution.  And might have the proper product you need on the shelf.


At that time some of my fish suffered a significant aggressive Trichodina infection and nothing seem to help. She advised me to use Fluke Solve in the recommended dosage and leave it in the tank for 14 days. And this definitively tackled the infection. It is absolutely shrimp and snails safe... And since it is powder form and not diluted in Ethanol it is perfectly soluble in water and can be used long term periods safely without ill side effects.


----------



## Jonnywylie (11 Mar 2021)

Have you checked your water ? Fish flashing doesn't always mean flukes. It could be your KH has depleted causing your PH to bounce, ammonia in water, nitrite. Also white stringy poo can be caused by stress as well ( hence checking your water )


----------



## Cherries (11 Mar 2021)

Thanks all.. FlukeSolve is a little too expensive for us to get, we’re in a middle in a financial lake and we haven’t dried up yet.. 

Anything else I could use possibly still today?




Jonnywylie said:


> Have you checked your water ? Fish flashing doesn't always mean flukes. It could be your KH has depleted causing your PH to bounce, ammonia in water, nitrite. Also white stringy poo can be caused by stress as well ( hence checking your water )


No, I have been doing water changes of 70% but my situation has never got any better.. 

I could still go to P@H and see if they have any praziquantel in powder, that is a possibility. I could possibly have Johnson’s (the brand not U-know-who , bad joke..) dog & cat wormer but I don’t remember what it contains.

No, just checked. I don’t have it, someone must have trashed it


----------



## zozo (11 Mar 2021)

I believe Sera Tremazol is also praziquantel, but it is in liquid form and diluted in Ethanol. I've used it in the past and it had a rather strange effect, suffering a bacterial bloom and some strange burgundy red velvet-like algae growth on hardscape.
I guess it was caused by the alcohol's extra bioload. After all itis fermented sugar...






						Sera med Pro Tremazol 100ml – H2O Aquatics
					






					www.h2oaquatics.co.uk
				



And is it cheaper than FlukeSolve with the 20 pound 99 ?



			https://cdn.sera.de/fileadmin/user_upload/manuals/sourcefiles/43164_43168_-INT-_sera-med-prof-tremazol_07-2018.pdf
		


I also have no clue how this stuff works in the long term... With the recommended 14-day treatment Dr. Fiona once advised me with fluke solve. And Tremazol recommends short-term treatment with 7 days interval... This simply might not be effective enough if it's severe infections. At least the short-term treatment with this did nothing but cause all kinds of blooms instead of curing.


----------



## MirandaB (11 Mar 2021)

Can you post a photo or video of the affected fish? 
It would help to see what might be wrong and the meds you've already used should have worked for flukes/internal parasites.


----------



## X3NiTH (11 Mar 2021)

If you do go to P@H for Panacur Granules because you feel it’s your only option then make sure you say it’s for a dog or a cat when asked (it’ll be behind glass and you will need to ask a member of staff for help), please avoid the temptation of being honest when the staff member is helping you and they ask what type of pet it’s for, because if you are honest and say it’s for fish they won’t sell it to you. Luckily there was more than one P@H in my city so I was able to have a second crack at that nut and not have my aquatic animals suffer because of my honesty.

To be honest I’m surprised the eSHa NDX didn’t appear to work which makes me think this could be something else. 

The Panacur granules are a little difficult to solubilise but not impossible, best ground into a fine powder first.


----------



## Cherries (11 Mar 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> If you do go to P@H for Panacur Granules because you feel it’s your only option then make sure you say it’s for a dog or a cat when asked (it’ll be behind glass and you will need to ask a member of staff for help), please avoid the temptation of being honest when the staff member is helping you and they ask what type of pet it’s for, because if you are honest and say it’s for fish they won’t sell it to you. Luckily there was more than one P@H in my city so I was able to have a second crack at that nut and not have my aquatic animals suffer because of my honesty.
> 
> To be honest I’m surprised the eSHa NDX didn’t appear to work which makes me think this could be something else.
> 
> The Panacur granules are a little difficult to solubilise but not impossible, best ground into a fine powder first.


Thanks! That all I needed, but still cuz of the weather and me not feeling very well (I must have ate something bad.. stupid me ), but surely going there tomorrow. I have one of my cats registered there as a VIP so that shouldn’t be a prob  

That’s her hanging off windowsill:








MirandaB said:


> Can you post a photo or video of the affected fish?
> It would help to see what might be wrong and the meds you've already used should have worked for flukes/internal parasites.


Honestly I got no idea how I would do that? :/ 
Whole surface area of water is covered with water spangles which discourages fish from gasping. They are bit lethargic through day but when give food, they go mad.. 


zozo said:


> I believe Sera Tremazol is also praziquantel, but it is in liquid form and diluted in Ethanol. I've used it in the past and it had a rather strange effect, suffering a bacterial bloom and some strange burgundy red velvet-like algae growth on hardscape.
> I guess it was caused by the alcohol's extra bioload. After all itis fermented sugar...
> 
> 
> ...


Even that Sera medication, £20.99, is still expensive.... :/


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Mar 2021)

Esha range is well worth a look at. But Waterlife more commonly available and most treatments in the £5 range .Check Pets @ Home not sure what their treatment range is


----------



## Cherries (12 Mar 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Esha range is well worth a look at. But Waterlife more commonly available and most treatments in the £5 range .Check Pets @ Home not sure what their treatment range is


Hi, this has been already mentioned about eSHa not woking for me. Are you sure that P@H would have worming meds for fish? I doubt that my local one has those, they are particulary bad with their 6 goldfish in 30L tank advise :/ and so they are bad with everything.. And are you sure that that Waterlife, a brand I’ve never heard of, would have Flum/n-something medication? Well at least the flum/n-something should work soaked with it but I need something to dose staight to water column cuz the eggs and all..

_I am looking for something shrimp, pleco and cory safe_ (that’s a must if these can carry those parasites as well).


----------



## Sammy Islam (12 Mar 2021)

I've used water life products in the past and seemed to work. Recently used water life octozin for internal parasites. Usually if a med doesn't seem to work, i try again with an increased dose if i have it remaining, which usually works.

The esha products are very good IMO i've used 2000, exit and NDX, you can use multiple esha treatments at the same time increasing the chances of curing the fish. Also they all seem to be shrimp safe, i've used them with increased doses and i still have 200+ red cherry shrimp.


----------



## noodlesuk (12 Mar 2021)

Seems like you've ruled out most options either being too costly, already tried, or unsure if they would work. You need to try something.

Why the limitation to P@H? Can you order online? Most stuff on eBay has postage included and likely to be able to get, the aforementioned Waterlife treatment. I've never used it, check its use with shrimp and suitability. But think it is this one.









						WATERLIFE OCTOZIN FISH TANK TREATMENT INTERNAL PARASITES BLOAT HOLE IN THE HEAD  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WATERLIFE OCTOZIN FISH TANK TREATMENT INTERNAL PARASITES BLOAT HOLE IN THE HEAD at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## MirandaB (12 Mar 2021)

Cherries said:


> Whole surface area of water is covered with water spangles which discourages fish from gasping. They are bit lethargic through day but when give food, they go mad..


I'd recommend removing some of that and getting a bit more surface movement going,particularly if you're using meds as they can lower oxygen levels in the tank.
Do you have a test kit at all as having some idea of your parameters would also help.


----------



## Cherries (12 Mar 2021)

MirandaB said:


> I'd recommend removing some of that and getting a bit more surface movement going,particularly if you're using meds as they can lower oxygen levels in the tank.
> Do you have a test kit at all as having some idea of your parameters would also help.


I will remove the stuff at all and put in my other filter for more aeration and will add and additional air pump and I plan on keeping it that way unless the cheap Hidom air pump will break, had two of those break on me, I would just remove it or try to connect it to one pump. I will be doing water changes since tomorrow to energize my fishes a bit 


noodlesuk said:


> Seems like you've ruled out most options either being too costly, already tried, or unsure if they would work. You need to try something.
> 
> Why the limitation to P@H? Can you order online? Most stuff on eBay has postage included and likely to be able to get, the aforementioned Waterlife treatment. I've never used it, check its use with shrimp and suitability. But think it is this one.
> 
> ...





Sammy Islam said:


> I've used water life products in the past and seemed to work. Recently used water life octozin for internal parasites. Usually if a med doesn't seem to work, i try again with an increased dose if i have it remaining, which usually works.
> 
> The esha products are very good IMO i've used 2000, exit and NDX, you can use multiple esha treatments at the same time increasing the chances of curing the fish. Also they all seem to be shrimp safe, i've used them with increased doses and i still have 200+ red cherry shrimp.


Is Octozin worth it??

I even overdosed eSHa but still wouldnt work unless already badly affected fishes were left to die anyway or simply just havent worked :/
Yeah, NDX & GDEX are pretty shrimp safe I would agree..


----------



## Cherries (12 Mar 2021)

Guys I have also found this very powder and seems legit and affordable! 
I have been told by a friend, and its looking good to him so far to 









						Cloverleaf Absolute Aquarium Wormer Plus + Flukes Fish 5g Treats 500 UK gallons.  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cloverleaf Absolute Aquarium Wormer Plus + Flukes Fish 5g Treats 500 UK gallons. at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## noodlesuk (12 Mar 2021)

Cherries said:


> Guys I have also found this very powder and seems legit and affordable!
> I have been told by a friend, and its looking good to him so far to
> 
> 
> ...


Active ingredient looks to be Flubendazole, which seems to be recommended in this PFK article, it does also say it isn't safe for Shrimp. So you would have to use a hospital tank, or home the shrimp elsewhere.









						How do I worm my fish safely?
					

Dr Peter Burgess advises a reader who is having issues with worming their fish safely.




					www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Mar 2021)

A bit of an old leaflet for freshwater. Most meds are not shrimp snail safe


----------



## Cherries (12 Mar 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Active ingredient looks to be Flubendazole, which seems to be recommended in this PFK article, it does also say it isn't safe for Shrimp. So you would have to use a hospital tank, or home the shrimp elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! Why haven’t I thought about it? So I should get that one then? I will happily treat all my fish and move snails and shrimps to my plastic tote from B&Q with my spare and cycled filter and some plants and wood?
My ocd kicks in, cannot wait hah! 😁


----------



## Cherries (13 Mar 2021)

It only proves I should get it and I will! 😁
I will update you guys and thanks for all the help! :3


----------

